# Low Voltage Site



## tonyburkhart (Feb 10, 2010)

I would contact a local communications dealer and see if they'll make a training class for you, or maybe shadow them on a structured cabling install. There is nothing like hands-on experience and visiting a few real world working environments.

You could take a Bicsi class.

Also, check with your local supply house (Graybar, etc.), to see if they offer basic courses or pay-for classes.


----------

